# so i walked away from the kindle for a minute....



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

I know she's in love with the oberon ornament. but for a second, it looks like she was reading it and trying to find the page to turn it - much like I did a few days ago.....!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ha! How cute!!! =)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

adorable - are you sure she's not reading it?  Good book?


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I love it!  and I love what you did with the charm!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cats and books always seemed to go together well, and this proves it applies to Kindles as well!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

LMAO, that's awesome.  My kitten makes attempts, but so far no luck.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> adorable - are you sure she's not reading it? Good book?


oh it's good all right, it's The Eye of the World by Rober Jordan hahaha... and you can't see it, but she's lying on my cozy pink reading blanket  cat's taken over


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You should send that pic to Oberon next time they have a photo contest giveaway...

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Just more proof that cats rule the world.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

As has been said, Dogs have owners, Cats have staff.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

So Cute


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You should send that pic to Oberon next time they have a photo contest giveaway...
> 
> Betsy


they do photo contest giveaways? nice to know that!

intinst: correction, Dogs have "owners" and cats have genuine lovers


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

anivyl said:


> they do photo contest giveaways? nice to know that!
> 
> intinst: correction, Dogs have "owners" and cats have genuine lovers


My comment was from the pets point of view.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

anivyl said:


> intinst: correction, Dogs have "owners" and cats have genuine lovers


Cute picture!!

The way I heard that saying is: Dogs have "owners" and cats have "staff"



Jenna


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> Cute picture!!
> 
> The way I heard that saying is: Dogs have "owners" and cats have "staff"
> 
> ...


That was my original post, anivyl was "correcting" me.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

pssh you're wrong, my kitty is my baby hahahaha


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

aaaw that is so cute!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I think she's really reading it.    Soooo sweet!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

So cute she does look like she is reading it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

So cute! thanks for sharing that pic.


----------



## bookoffers (Mar 2, 2010)

(LOL) i just love the pic, i mean the cat.. it did looks like the cat is reading..  it makes the cat so adorable and super dooper cute..


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Great picture!  You'll know for sure she was reading it when you wake your Kindle up and find a new book, possibly The Cat Who Read the Kindle, has been downloaded.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww....  of course she was reading it....


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, yes, kittie are quite fond of reading on kindle too


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Like Mother like Daughter!! I LOVE IT


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I showed this to my sis.. as your kittly looks like my kitty.. and she wanted to know "what is she reading" .. we both got a laugh.. but I wondered................


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

AHHHH... a Kittly who likes Fantasy.. (except when it comes to din-din!!.. no foolin' around there!!)


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

oh yes, she loves... fantasy i guess LOL i found her chewing on my LOTR books the other day.... then when i took them away from her, she pushed the office chair into the toilet, turned it away from me, and sat there to sulk


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

so so cute!!!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

That's a keeper!


----------

